# Calling all agility practitioners!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

There is no movement in this forum! :nono: oke: 
What the heck are you guys working on currently? Let's see some video!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Trialing trialing trialing


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I am starting Max from scratch,so lots of practice on strange surfaces and socialization. And I am going to sign Tim up for the agility handling course! Here is a picture from the park today..it was soo nice out!!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lucky you! We don't have any trials around here until September when it cools back off. 


MaggieRoseLee said:


> Trialing trialing trialing


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

We're competing at the USDAA Southeastern Regional this weekend!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck with that. Will it be online anywhere to view?



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> We're competing at the USDAA Southeastern Regional this weekend!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> We're competing at the USDAA Southeastern Regional this weekend!


Very nice!! Good luck! Does Mikko jump 26"?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

ponyfarm- I love that pic! How nice!
MRL- video?? :rofl:


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

kbella999 said:


> Good luck with that. Will it be online anywhere to view?


Thanks! Yes, here's the link:

USDAA - News & Events

We are in Group A, competing in the DAM tournament and the Grand Prix Regional




wildo said:


> Very nice!! Good luck! Does Mikko jump 26"?


Thanks! Yes, 26"


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm new to agility. Piper has her third class tonight... and if the other two are any indication I think she's found HER sport. We do rally and herding too, but she absolutely lights up when we get to class and the jumps are out. So we're learning tons of new things - last week was the chute and intro to dog walk. She wasn't so sure about walking up that skinny plank but got the hang of it after a couple reps.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

There's a 3 day agility event here in Tolland this weekend. I just got back. (watching not competing) It's being sponsored by a Golden Retriever club so there's lots of goldens there, but also quite a few GSD's. I counted at least 6 standard GSD's and 5 whites. BC's are flying through the courses but GSD's look good too. (just a little slower) Senior Survivor run is on Sunday, that's always fun to watch. 


I know that's not very exciting... I'll try to get some video's on Saturday and Sunday for you.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

We just got back from USDAA regionals! What a fun weekend! Mikko's DAM team qualified and Mikko qualified in Round 1 of Grand Prix- and took 4th Place! We didn't qualify in Round 2, but placed 5th (one of only 5 dogs in his class not to E).

Here's the video of our 4th place Q:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- that was great! Nice run!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> Wow- that was great! Nice run!!


Thanks! This was our first big event and it was so much fun! Too bad nationals is in CO this year, but I'd really like to go next year when it's in TN.


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

We are preparing for our July trial, which will be our second ever 

We also started another set of classes. Heres an intresting moment from our class last Wednesday. 

http://youtu.be/RArn-8FWcis


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

SarahMichelle said:


> We also started another set of classes. Heres an intresting moment from our class last Wednesday.
> 
> Hmmmm - YouTube


LOL!!! Now that was unexpected!!! :rofl:


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw your Sunday run on Cynosport. Great run!! So many of those dogs got sucked up in that tunnel from the dogwalk. It was good to see some GSD's break up that border collie party too. 



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> We just got back from USDAA regionals! What a fun weekend! Mikko's DAM team qualified and Mikko qualified in Round 1 of Grand Prix- and took 4th Place! We didn't qualify in Round 2, but placed 5th (one of only 5 dogs in his class not to E).


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That was a nice run! Great video. 

When is Nationals in Tenn?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

kbella999 said:


> I saw your Sunday run on Cynosport. Great run!! So many of those dogs got sucked up in that tunnel from the dogwalk. It was good to see some GSD's break up that border collie party too.


Thanks! That course was crazy- the tunnel couldn't have been more than six feet away from the end of the dog walk. Only 4 26" dogs qualified and Mikko was the only other one not to get sucked into the tunnel- but he knocked two bars- I think he was pretty tired by that point.




> That was a nice run! Great video.
> 
> When is Nationals in Tenn?


Thanks!! Oct 23-27 2013 in Murfreesboro.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Here are the results and course maps from this weekend, if anyone is interested:

USDAA - News & Events


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks. I like having course maps where I can also see how other people ran it. BTW, I think it is really awesome that your name is up there with Tori Self.



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Here are the results and course maps from this weekend, if anyone is interested:
> 
> USDAA - News & Events


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

SarahMichelle said:


> We are preparing for our July trial, which will be our second ever
> 
> We also started another set of classes. Heres an intresting moment from our class last Wednesday.
> 
> Hmmmm - YouTube


Now THAT's an agility dog! Didn't even knock the bar!


----------

